# Ditra over concrete floors



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

do you ever lay ditra over concrete floors? what kind of thinset do you put the ditra down with?


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Non Modified


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes I prefer to lay DITRA over concrete floors.

Click on the link for installation guid lines, videos and other contact information. :thumbsup:

www.schluter.com


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ditra is good for new concrete. A seasoned floor that never sees moisture you could skip the Ditra.

Un-modified under and over the Ditra. Megabond from Lowes or Kerabond are good un-modified thin-sets.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I guess this is a better question. How necessary is it over a slab in good shape? (penny pinching home owners)


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Its about $1.30 per sf + thinset. So depending on the amount of square feet, it could be a deal breaker. If the slab is in very good condition, there are thin sets out there that will do the job.

However, try to sell them the DITRA. I believe it is a good "insurance" policy for you and them.

Good luck!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Depends on the condition of the slab and if it has any "issues". If it damp, Ditra would be my choice. If it's newer and has cracks, I wouldn't use Ditra. I would prefer a crack isolation mat like Noble TS. If it's older and doesn't have any issues, no need.


----------

